# uk words vs us words



## Hotbump

im from the us and yesterday i was suppose to get this usb but the lady decided that since there was no customers to close early. they close at 8pm and i got there at 7pm. i was so mad and said "you stupid lazy cow" OH turned around and said "did you just say cow?" and i said "Oh god im on bnb way to much" :haha: what other words are there that you use now that you didnt before?


----------



## BrEeZeY

nappy haha--- i never thought i would use that word but i was tlking to someone and said woooh aiden ur nappy stinks lmfao!

and there are a ton more! cause i know ive been caught a million times haha i love it tho :)


----------



## BrEeZeY

ooops double post i also used LO and DH and OH while texting throws my non bnb friends way off haha


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: i almost said diaper today ;)


----------



## ~RedLily~

I haven't said it but I've been tempted to say y'all a few times :lol:


----------



## Burchy314

I say "awww bless" "broody"(not that it is uk I just never hear anyone say it here) "nappy". "OH" "LO" "livid" and I am sure there are more haha. Oh and sometimes I say "pram"


----------



## annawrigley

"Livid" is UK? :haha:


----------



## amygwen

~RedLily~ said:


> I haven't said it but I've been tempted to say y'all a few times :lol:


LOL that's funny! I say yall all the time!!!! :D


----------



## KaceysMummy

Im occasionally tempted to say mommy...:? xx


----------



## AriannasMama

I have't heard livid used that much here. 

I don't say too many "UK" words, I do say nappy but I say that when I'm talking to her all cutesy about taking a nap, lol. I like to say proper, mental, and mad tho :haha:. OH and I watched Kidulthood the other day then we hung out with his friend and I called him a "propa bad man" which I don't think he understood at all, lmao. I was just being silly in the first place.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i say ya'll all the time now!


----------



## LoisP

I didn't realise 'aww bless' was a UK thing Tina? Lol! I say it ALL the time :haha:


----------



## lily123

You US girls wouldn't understand a word i said if you heard me IRL. I use a huuuuge amount of yorkshire slang :haha:
My SIL is from Boston and she literally could not make out what we were saying when she met us for the first time :haha: xxx


----------



## LoisP

I don't think anyone IRL would understand me, even UK. :haha:
No i'm kidding, but I have a mixture of an Essex accent, and a london accent. I also talk half posh, and half chavvy. So a real peculiar mix!!!

Edit: Ask __laura _even she said she couldn't understand me :cry: :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Can I ask what the hell a chav is? :haha:.


----------



## Hotbump

doesnt that mean guy?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lois, I wanna hear your voice now.

I always say Nappy and brill.
And I type Mum even though In Canada its Mom.
and poorly. everyone here uses sick.

I think thats it.


----------



## lb

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> i say ya'll all the time now!

haha, Melissa! I say it to you all the time!

I say OH or FOB in conversation, and it throws people off haha. Other than that, I don't think I say anything UK.


----------



## Hotbump

laurenburch said:


> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> i say ya'll all the time now!
> 
> haha, Melissa! I say it to you all the time!
> 
> I say OH or FOB in conversation, and it throws people off haha. Other than that, I don't think I say anything UK.Click to expand...

i cant seem to add you on fb :hissy;


----------



## Hotbump

never mind :dohh: i got it


----------



## annawrigley

AriannasMama said:


> I have't heard livid used that much here.
> 
> I don't say too many "UK" words, I do say nappy but I say that when I'm talking to her all cutesy about taking a nap, lol. I like to say proper, mental, and mad tho :haha:. OH and I watched Kidulthood the other day then we hung out with his friend and I called him a "propa bad man" which I don't think he understood at all, lmao. I was just being silly in the first place.

Didn't know mental was UK, or mad! Do you only use mad to mean angry then? And not crazy? I find these threads so interesting :lol:



AriannasMama said:


> Can I ask what the hell a chav is? :haha:.




Hotbump said:


> doesnt that mean guy?

:rofl: Not just any guy ;) Stereotypically they're known for causing antisocial behaviour, usually pretty stupid, unemployed, starting fights, living in rough areas, prowling the streets in a big group of them, drinking, graffiti and generally being yobs.

Chav girls are thought to be loud and unladylike, same as the guys with the yobbishness and drinking and starting on people, popping out kids left right and centre and not looking after them properly. You can spot a chav a mile off. Now, come the UK and get chav-spotting!

Not a very good pic but you get the idea
 



Attached Files:







chav.jpg
File size: 104.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LoisP

AriannasMama said:


> Can I ask what the hell a chav is? :haha:.




Hotbump said:


> doesnt that mean guy?




annawrigley said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I have't heard livid used that much here.
> 
> I don't say too many "UK" words, I do say nappy but I say that when I'm talking to her all cutesy about taking a nap, lol. I like to say proper, mental, and mad tho :haha:. OH and I watched Kidulthood the other day then we hung out with his friend and I called him a "propa bad man" which I don't think he understood at all, lmao. I was just being silly in the first place.
> 
> Didn't know mental was UK, or mad! Do you only use mad to mean angry then? And not crazy? I find these threads so interesting :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask what the hell a chav is? :haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> doesnt that mean guy?Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Not just any guy ;) Stereotypically they're known for causing antisocial behaviour, usually pretty stupid, unemployed, starting fights, living in rough areas, prowling the streets in a big group of them, drinking, graffiti and generally being yobs.
> 
> Chav girls are thought to be loud and unladylike, same as the guys with the yobbishness and drinking and starting on people, popping out kids left right and centre and not looking after them properly. You can spot a chav a mile off. Now, come the UK and get chav-spotting!
> 
> Not a very good pic but you get the ideaClick to expand...

LOL! Now I look like I act and look like that!! I don't, I look like a normal middle class girl, but It's just where I've lived i've ended up picking up the qualities of being loud, in your face and yeah, unladylike! :rofl: But not an actual chav, like, I don't push old ladies over, and throw cats of bridges and stuff.......


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> I don't think anyone IRL would understand me, even UK. :haha:
> No i'm kidding, but I have a mixture of an Essex accent, and a london accent. I also talk half posh, and half chavvy. So a real peculiar mix!!!
> 
> Edit: Ask __laura _even she said she couldn't understand me :cry: :haha:

Yeah Lois has a funny accent :haha: but then I've got a bit of a funny accent to. A farmers accent crossed with a London one.


----------



## KaceysMummy

We call our chavs - neds...
The burberry cap, gold chains, nike airs or timbie boots and an asbo are normally the give away signs...
xx


----------



## _laura

KaceysMummy said:


> We call our chavs - neds...
> The burberry cap, gold chains, nike airs or timbie boots and an asbo are normally the give away signs...
> xx

You forgot the tag on their foot and the curfew they have aswell :haha:


----------



## KaceysMummy

_laura said:


> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We call our chavs - neds...
> The burberry cap, gold chains, nike airs or timbie boots and an asbo are normally the give away signs...
> xx
> 
> You forgot the tag on their foot and the curfew they have aswell :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Ohh yeah and there rottweiller dog and a bottle of buckfast...
xx


----------



## _laura

Honestly you are describing the tramps that live outside the student halls near my uni :haha:


----------



## KaceysMummy

:haha: the people I'm describing are about half (if not more) the population of Scotland...:?
'Gadgies' is a better word to use for them.
xx


----------



## _laura

KaceysMummy said:


> :haha: the people I'm describing are about half (if not more) the population of Scotland...:?
> 'Gadgies' is a better word to use for them.
> xx

Yeah have to admit when I went to Glasgow there were lots of umm colourful characters there :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I guess I'm what you would call a 'chav' then

https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l277/scalvert1978/chavette.jpg



I'm not really a chav lol


----------



## Hotbump

oh you mean a gangster?


----------



## LoisP

I wish I never wrote that now, I'm not actually a chav!!! :rofl:


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> I wish I never wrote that now, I'm not actually a chav!!! :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> I wish I never wrote that now, I'm not actually a chav!!! :rofl:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

I'm not ... am i!!! lol!


----------



## Thaynes

Hmmm, I haven't really found myself using many words. Maybe LO, OH, thats about it. We have accents in America too but I make a point of talking as plan as possible. I do slip up and use some "Hick" language.(Its supposed to be really close to Elizabethan so I don't feel to bad when I slip). 

Where I live you don't hear y'all like ever. I don't remember who was from Yorkshire so do the people in "Secret Garden" sound real.


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> I wish I never wrote that now, I'm not actually a chav!!! :rofl:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ... am i!!! lol!Click to expand...

You're not a chav Lois


----------



## AriannasMama

Are chavs all white then? Look like wanna be gangstas to me...


----------



## _laura

AriannasMama said:


> Are chavs all white then? Look like wanna be gangstas to me...

pretty much got it spot on!


----------



## KaceysMummy

Hotbump said:


> oh you mean a gangster?

No don't think so...although when you say gangsters I imagine the kind from films, and chavs are nothing like that :haha:
Is it not like redneck or trailer trash, I could be completely wrong, I don't really know what they mean but just always thought it was sort of the same thing as a chav/ned :shrug: ?

xx


----------



## Thaynes

KaceysMummy said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> oh you mean a gangster?
> 
> No don't think so...although when you say gangsters I imagine the kind from films, and chavs are nothing like that :haha:
> Is it not like redneck or trailer trash, I could be completely wrong, I don't really know what they mean but just always thought it was sort of the same thing as a chav/ned :shrug: ?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Redneck=People that act or dress like they work on a farm. They don't always actually do anything with work. 

Trailer trash= People that live in crappy, falling apart places but drive amazing cars, wear the best close, have the newest technology, usually smoke several packs a day, love beer, don't care about education or there children, and usually think they are the most amazing thing ever created.


----------



## _laura

Chavs are like trailer trash a bit


----------



## rockys-mumma

Lois your description of your accent sounds like me! Half London, Half Essex but kind of well spoken. Everyone from my hometown calls me posh, everyone at uni calls me common :dohh: 

How far is Sussex from Essex anyhows? xx


----------



## _laura

They're opposite sides of London. I just sound really cockney when I get angry! OH finds it hilarious! Damn London upbringing!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Lol! Where did you grow up in London? I sound proper Essex when I get angry loool :blush:


----------



## heather92

Well I've been on another forum populated mostly by Brits and Australians since I was fourteen, so I don't even know what of my vocabulary is from different places! I do know nappy, lolly, underground, arse, bint, bollocks, whinge, wanker, uni, telly, rubbish, pushchair, pram, ponce, flat, knickers, git, gob, daft, chuffed, bugger, and bloody.


----------



## _laura

rockys-mumma said:


> Lol! Where did you grow up in London? I sound proper Essex when I get angry loool :blush:

I'm from Ealing!


----------



## lily123

heather92 said:


> Well I've been on another forum populated mostly by Brits and Australians since I was fourteen, so I don't even know what of my vocabulary is from different places! I do know nappy, lolly, underground, arse, bint, bollocks, whinge, wanker, uni, telly, rubbish, pushchair, pram, ponce, flat, knickers, git, gob, daft, chuffed, bugger, and bloody.

I laughed to much when i pictured those words being spoken with an american accent :rofl:
xx


----------



## BrEeZeY

haha i love hearing u guys describe ur accents cuz i have no idea what ur tlkin bout haha i sound like a hick haha 


ive never heard of a Chav but ive heard of a gangster lol 
best pic i could find....
https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/gangsta.jpg ??? is this considered a chav?


----------



## Mei190

^ no I wouldn't... 

It is really hard to explain things just by a forum! Therefore wiki link to...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav

I use both uk and us words as I have lived in both countries.. however!

I have started saying OH waaaay too much on a regular basis


----------



## holly2234

lily123 said:


> heather92 said:
> 
> 
> Well I've been on another forum populated mostly by Brits and Australians since I was fourteen, so I don't even know what of my vocabulary is from different places! I do know nappy, lolly, underground, arse, bint, bollocks, whinge, wanker, uni, telly, rubbish, pushchair, pram, ponce, flat, knickers, git, gob, daft, chuffed, bugger, and bloody.
> 
> I laughed to much when i pictured those words being spoken with an amerivan accent :rofl:
> xxClick to expand...

My OH is American and just said the list for me and the only ones that sounded really funny were knickers and bugger :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

BrEeZeY said:


> haha i love hearing u guys describe ur accents cuz i have no idea what ur tlkin bout haha i sound like a hick haha
> 
> 
> ive never heard of a Chav but ive heard of a gangster lol
> best pic i could find....
> https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/gangsta.jpg ??? is this considered a chav?

Nah thats just a gangster lol. Chavs arent really ever black. If they are then they would be wanksters :smug:


----------



## annawrigley

I didnt know 'whinge' was UK!


----------



## AriannasMama

Well then if chavs are all just white wanna be gangstas I went to high school with a bunch of em :haha:


----------



## LoisP

rockys-mumma said:


> Lol! Where did you grow up in London? I sound proper Essex when I get angry loool :blush:

Haha! Yeah my Essex accent has a way of creeping up on me now and again. :haha:


----------



## _laura

Lois I love your accent! Wish I could pull something off like that
- just said it :haha:


----------



## lily123

I haaaate my accent... if this is possible UK girls, imagine Peter Kay crossed with Sophie Webster from coronation street... and you've got me 
xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i love my accent haha i am very scouse tho n talk fast 2


----------



## Hotbump

i hate mine its boring....is it just me or its kind of slow in here?


----------



## xgem27x

ahhh i miss the "put a voice to your name" thread, i loved hearing peoples voices, its never how you imagine lol :) 

i sound like a male chav apparently, i grew up in chatham so i dont pronounce my Ts or Hs and all my words blend into one long mumble haha xx 

also i cant say "something like that" ... it comes out like "siiiyank" <<< god knows how people understand me lol!


----------



## annawrigley

Ahaha the put a voice to your name thread was so embarrassing, took me so much courage to do it :lol:


----------



## LoisP

xgem27x said:


> ahhh i miss the "put a voice to your name" thread, i loved hearing peoples voices, its never how you imagine lol :)
> 
> i sound like a male chav apparently, i grew up in chatham so i dont pronounce my Ts or Hs and all my words blend into one long mumble haha xx
> 
> also i cant say "something like that" ... it comes out like "siiiyank" <<< god knows how people understand me lol!

I say Siiiyank! :rofl:


----------



## xgem27x

Yaaay I'm not the only one!

I say INIT aswell, but not like just randomly like wannabe hardnut, but I actually dont know what the "proper" word is... cos it aint "AINT IT" ....omg this is poor!

EDIT: just asked OH... ISN'T IT ....hahaha I don't think I've EVER said that before because I cant get my tongue around it lol! ....yep imagine me sitting here on my computer going "issnnntt it isssnnnt it issssnnntt it" <<< i am such a loser!


----------



## stephx

Is 'like' a UK thing? Or a brislolian thing? I cant say a sentence IRL without say 'like' about 3 times :D x


----------



## leoniebabey

stephx said:


> Is 'like' a UK thing? Or a brislolian thing? I cant say a sentence IRL without say 'like' about 3 times :D x

i think my vocabulary consitits of 
;'like' and 'man' 
typical sentance ; 'ah man wat ya deein the night like' or 'and then a was like ...'
i've got a georgie accent so say queer words like: canny and bonny 

i cant say most words properly tbf
she- sh 
he - ee 
they - the
and i never say my ing's 
when i get angry i apparently sound scouse :wacko:

i say A like E


----------



## Burchy314

We should make another put a voice to your name.

We need to make a list of words and phrases that everyone says so we can hear the difference


----------



## divershona

i kinda like that idea tina!!!!! think it'd be really cool to hear how some people say different things :)


----------



## Srrme

:rofl: This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Thaynes said:


> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> oh you mean a gangster?
> 
> No don't think so...although when you say gangsters I imagine the kind from films, and chavs are nothing like that :haha:
> Is it not like redneck or trailer trash, I could be completely wrong, I don't really know what they mean but just always thought it was sort of the same thing as a chav/ned :shrug: ?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Redneck=People that act or dress like they work on a farm. They don't always actually do anything with work.
> 
> Trailer trash= People that live in crappy, falling apart places but drive amazing cars, wear the best close, have the newest technology, usually smoke several packs a day, love beer, don't care about education or there children, and usually think they are the most amazing thing ever created.Click to expand...

Really? I usually define trailer trash as people who live in run down trailer parks, work in factories and generally are on state..and do drugs lol. maybe thats just the way it is in CT


----------



## Thaynes

Desi's_lost said:


> Thaynes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> oh you mean a gangster?
> 
> No don't think so...although when you say gangsters I imagine the kind from films, and chavs are nothing like that :haha:
> Is it not like redneck or trailer trash, I could be completely wrong, I don't really know what they mean but just always thought it was sort of the same thing as a chav/ned :shrug: ?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Redneck=People that act or dress like they work on a farm. They don't always actually do anything with work.
> 
> Trailer trash= People that live in crappy, falling apart places but drive amazing cars, wear the best close, have the newest technology, usually smoke several packs a day, love beer, don't care about education or there children, and usually think they are the most amazing thing ever created.Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I usually define trailer trash as people who live in run down trailer parks, work in factories and generally are on state..and do drugs lol. maybe thats just the way it is in CTClick to expand...

Well yeah they are usually in really crappy trailer parks and usually rely on the state. That is why they usually have the best of everything or atleast they always did at my school. Drugs are usually a big part of it though. In my opinion the house doesn't make you trailer trash it is your actions and what you do with your money when you get it.


----------



## AriannasMama

Trailer trash to me is basically the same as white trash. :shrug:. Usually an ignorant poor, white person who's ..... trashy, lol.


----------



## Burchy314

divershona said:


> i kinda like that idea tina!!!!! think it'd be really cool to hear how some people say different things :)

We just need to come up with list of thing we want everyone to say


----------



## divershona

hmmmmm yeah okay ... so everyone add suggestions 

maybe we should all say our own version of things then maybe the american/canadian/uk version?

like nappy/diaper etc?


----------



## LoisP

i'll do it lol :)


----------



## _laura

Same :haha: but Lois has to go first. Cause she has the funniest accent :rofl:


----------



## divershona

laura you should go first simply for saying that!!!!!


----------



## Hotbump

cot/crib
diaper/nappy
pram/stroller
pacifier/dummy


----------



## LoisP

Ok, if someone writes me a script of what to say I will post Monday :thumbup: (would say tomorrow but OH is around and he'll laugh at me :haha:)


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> Ok, if someone writes me a script of what to say I will post Monday :thumbup: (would say tomorrow but OH is around and he'll laugh at me :haha:)

i'll try and do one tomorrow if we get the list of words together and someone tells me what to say ... i'll end up rambling on about nothing otherwise :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

I say innit and like. I've got so Yorkshire lately :dohh: I used to speak like the Queen when I was little. I stick 'like' onto the end of sentences.. "What you doing today like?" "It didn't cost much like" IT MAKES NO SENSE WHY DO WE DO IT :rofl:


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> *I say innit and like*. I've got so Yorkshire lately :dohh: I used to speak like the Queen when I was little. I stick 'like' onto the end of sentences.. "What you doing today like?" "It didn't cost much like" IT MAKES NO SENSE WHY DO WE DO IT :rofl:

Me too... in more or less every sentence :dohh: also (and i have no idea why i say this, as it's kind of a west yorkshire thing) i say 'us' instead of 'our' :haha:
xx


----------



## annawrigley

And not forgetting 'out' instead of 'anything' and of course 'nowt' for 'nothing'. Took me ages to work out what 'out' meant cos I'd never heard it mean 'anything' til secondary school :lol:


----------



## _laura

I say anything! (honestly think I talk a bit posh :haha:)


----------



## annawrigley

I think the 'out' things a Yorkshire thing? :shrug: Dunno though x


----------



## _laura

Yeah think it might be, I say 'like' too much and 'actually'

Randomly Anna, just realised our avatars are very similar!


----------



## annawrigley

Hahaha, they are! I didn't copy I swear! :p


----------



## _laura

Haha I believe you


----------

